# Can you help me identify this Nigerian Dwarf buck?



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I bought "Billy" early August of 2017. The people I purchased him from were in the middle of moving and were afraid they had lost or accidentally threw away his papers. They told me if they came across them in the move that I was welcome to have them, well I haven't heard anything so I'm assuming they are gone for good. Which, I'm not super worried about since all his offspring here are crosses of some sort, however I would still love to know more about him and get some background information. We are getting ready to have some babies out of him starting the end of March 
These photos are from late September 2017. As you can see he is pretty easy to identify with his wonderful horns! haha! I don't think he could be mistaken for another buck...ever! 
I was told that they had purchased him earlier in 2017 from a woman(?) in Colorado (I believe Fort Collins), for $250 ,that had a large herd of Nigerian Dwarfs. He is not super friendly, but not mean. I have no idea is his name before was "Billy" or if it was something else. I believe he was born sometime in 2013, based off what the previous owners told me. The people I purchased him from were from Wyoming too.
Could I do a DNA test through ADGA (assuming that is where he was registered) and identify him that way? Assuming also that his DNA or his parents' DNA are on file.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would probably get back in touch with the people you bought him from. They should be able to request duplicate papers.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I tried, but I haven't heard back yet  They may not have even transferred his papers into their names for all I know. But if I don't hear back within a week from when I reached out I will suggest that to them.
Thanks!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Check his tattoos


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Why had that not crossed my mind?! If he is registered I should be able to find a tattoo!! He does have a scrapies tag (or at least I assume that's what it is) but it was a plastic one that has since broke 
I have never had to look for a tattoo on a goat and all my others are not registered...any tips on how to find it? It is suppose to be on the inside of the ear correct? It is going to most likely also be green right?
Thanks!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It will either be on the inside of the ear or on the tail, there should be a farm tattoo and a tattoo from the year he was born. Take a flashlight and put it on the back of his ear and look at the inside of the ear, some breeders use different colors. And if you know his registered name or at least part of it you can look him up on ADGA genetics


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you @Goatzrule ! I will have to take a look and see if I can find any tattoos on him!  Unfortunately, I don't have any clue as to what his registered name may be


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you know what his owners name was? You can on adga search for the goats she owns


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

How do I do that? Do I do it on the ADGA website or the ADGA Genetics website? Do you have to be an ADGA member? I am not (yet) a member.
Thank you


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

And yes, I do know the lady's name that I purchased him from. I'm not 100% sure he would have been registered in her name though as they were her young daughter's goats. Nonetheless, if I can search by last name even that should get me somewhere.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It is on the adga website. Not sure if you have to be a member. There will be something that says goat lookup


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I found it and it looks like you have to be a member to access that information. Guess I need to get my membership in order!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

any one of us with a membership can get it for you


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He should have a tattoo in both ears if he was ever registered.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> He should have a tattoo in both ears if he was ever registered.


Sorry - I realize this isn't the case for dairy goats necessarily. Seems that it should be the Left ear.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

No such luck finding a tattoo on him. His ears are small enough and dark enough though that maybe it is just hard to see?? He definitely doesn't have a tattoo on the underside of his tail though. He has nice pink skin there so a tattoo would be really easy to see.
The only letters on his scrapies tag that are left are COW.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you try shining your brightest flashlight through the back of the ear? Even a very faded tattoo should be partially visible. Perhaps he was not registered after all


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I will try again with a couple different flashlights. The one I used was pretty bright. He didn't help any though...he was a bit squirmy of course! We will have to restrain him better next time too.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It could be possible that he wasn't registered. I haven't looked up his owners name yet but I will once I get a chance


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I know 
I'm really thinking if I can't get a hit here I will see what it costs to do a DNA test through ADGA and go from there. Of course, correct me if I'm wrong, the only way that will work is if at least one of his parents is on file.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know what the rules are with ADGA but with ABGA they won't tell you who the parents are, they have you put down who the parents are and the blood test says if it's likely. Hopefully ADGA is different.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You have to have the parents as well. I have a feeling her was never registered.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Some breeders just don't tattoo, even if they register.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I find it weird that she at least doesnt even have his reg number or anything


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Why would a breeder not tattoo though? I mean I guess I could understand if you only had a couple and it was more of a "hassle" and expense than it was worth if you had to purchase your own equipment...but still...I thought it was a requirement that ADGA had for all registered animals??
I'm really beginning to think the lady I got him from never had his papers to begin with, he never had any papers (ever), or she got his papers and had no interest in transferring him into her name so she probably did accidentally(?) toss them in their move  I would have thought she would have a record somewhere though...at the very least a name and number for who she bought him from. And if she does...why not give the information to me? Apparently they didn't register the kids they had out of him either as I had that checked...or at least not registered in her name.
I may never know and I guess I'm ok with that. I suppose if I or someone else down the road is interested in registering him (if he indeed doesn't have tattoos/papers) I would imagine the effort could be made still to try the DNA testing route and maybe get lucky or have him registered NOA even though that would make it a few generations before anything could be registered as something other than NOA/grade.
Thanks again everyone for your help! I'm thinking another way I may have some luck would be to look up Nigerian Dwarf breeders in Colorado that are registered with the ADGA and other registries and email/call them directly. That may end up being my best chance since he should be quite easy to identify.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I should also see if anyone experienced with tattooing goats in my area would be willing to help me look for a tattoo on him as well. I feel like I have looked awfully good but since I've never seen an ear tattoo on a goat I feel like there is still a chance I could be missing it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

rodeorulz said:


> Why would a breeder not tattoo though? I mean I guess I could understand if you only had a couple and it was more of a "hassle" and expense than it was worth if you had to purchase your own equipment...but still...I thought it was a requirement that ADGA had for all registered animals??


Yes, it is a requirement. I'm really not sure why some breeders don't do it, but I can name several close to me that "just don't do it".


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

rodeorulz said:


> I should also see if anyone experienced with tattooing goats in my area would be willing to help me look for a tattoo on him as well. I feel like I have looked awfully good but since I've never seen an ear tattoo on a goat I feel like there is still a chance I could be missing it.


Have you tried putting a flash light behind his ear?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You can't NOA a buck or a Nigerian Dwarf of either sex.

To get him registered thru ADGA, you would have to have an application signed by his breeder or a transfer slip or transfer info on the reg papers signed by the last recorded owner.

A lot of people do not bother to register their goats if they are not going to show, (especially Nigerians, for whatever reason) so also do not tatt. Nigerians are more apt to be kept for pets than standard breeds, so people don't bother with papers or tattooing for that either.

I'd keep hounding the seller to see if they can find the papers or give you info on the breeder.

Another thought have you checked thru AGS for breeders in the Colorado area where he came from? AGS was registering Nigies long before ADGA finally voted to let them in. There is also the NDGA (I think those are the letters?)


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

@Suzanne_Tyler I did try using a flashlight but I still need to try again. Since this is my first time looking for a tattoo on the ear I am not real confident I'm doing a good job looking.
@lottsagoats1 Thanks for the information! I did not realize you couldn't register a Nigerian Dwarf as NOA through the ADGA. I have looked (I was looking for pictures mostly though), but I have not contacted any of the breeders yet. Is NDGA Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association? I haven't checked there yet. I would have thought since this is a buck that they would have registered and tattooed...but ya never know!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Clip his ear hair, wipe the inside with rubbing alcohol. If it's faded, the ear dirt can hide the tattoo.


----------

